# Ati tool expansion



## y0bailey (Oct 13, 2004)

I am pretty sure i'm gonna get hated on bigtime for this, but here goes!


any chance of expanding compatability for atitool for nvcards....not necesarily the overclocking options because that would likely require a large amount of recoding, but just an overall increase in stability when used with Nvidia cards.  i am many others used to good old ATI cards still try to use ATItool to test OC stabilty, but find it nearly impossible do to BSOD's and reboots.

atitool is the best videocard OC and stabilty option out there....why not let everyone else use it as well!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 14, 2004)

if you are willing to help out with testing on nv i sure would try to get the bluescreens fixed - i have no nv card


----------



## y0bailey (Oct 14, 2004)

i would gladly help out...sadly i cant give you a card to test on because this is the first NV card i've owned since the geforce2 and i just blew all my money on this 6800.  

but anything i can do in terms of running and testing the software i would be happy to help


you can AIM me at      y0bailey        (thats a zero) if you would like, or we can just talk though here


thanks


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 14, 2004)

aim'd you


----------



## y0bailey (Oct 14, 2004)

i didnt get the IM..something must of went wrong.  i tried IMing you but you werent online.  

let me know how i can help


----------



## C&C Freak 2K (Oct 19, 2004)

If you have a spare PC with an AGP slot, I *MAY* be able to arrange for selling/giving an nVidia card.  It's old though, like GeForce2 or even TNT2 old.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 19, 2004)

the crash issue should be fixed in latest beta


----------



## Terwin (Oct 24, 2004)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> if you are willing to help out with testing on nv i sure would try to get the bluescreens fixed - i have no nv card



I have a spare 2mx, 4mx and 4ti4200 sitting around in a box I can borrow to you for awhile. Borrowing them to you to improve compatability with nv cards would sure be more useful than they are right now in a spare parts box.


----------

